# Pensacola Beach Pier Rubble Night Dive



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We had an outstanding turnout for the night dive tonight with 15 people showing up to dive. We met at MBT at 5:30 and got out to the beach around 6:00pm and geared up to dive the Pensacola Beach Pier Rubble. We got in the water for our first dive at around 6:45pm as the sun was just starting to drop below the horizon. I was absolutely amazed at the amount of relief that was sticking up. There are pilings uncovered that haven't been uncovered in years. There are several pilings sticking up out of the sand at least 6 feet. The viz was about 20 ft and the water temp was low 80's. We finished the first dive and headed to the parking lot for a brief surface interval while we waited for the sun to totally drop. We got back in the water for dive #2 at around 8:30. The marine life on the reef was amazing. Cowfish, rays, and octopus covered every piling. Juvenile grouper and snapper we very plentiful as well. We ended the last dive at around 9:15 and headed over to O'leary's for the mandatory debrief. It was another outstanding night on the water. Thanks to all that came out. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Fantastic -- guess where I'm taking my students this weekend? :clap


----------



## cmufieldhockey8 (May 6, 2008)

Sweeeet! It might be about time for another Pensacola Dive and Drink and maybe we can do the diving part this time.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure we accomplished both last night!


----------

